# 905 help



## rektech (Jun 19, 2012)

I got the 905 update like every one else I’m running a rooted stock 902 Rom and i have it rooted with forever root and i have cheesecake installed. at first i get the notification to download and install 905 so i download and install then it installs and gets about 1/4 of the way on the progress back then stops and reboots and says failed to install update. i tried using cheesecake and it does the same thing when i change server i started getting "system update" is not available with out a Motorola service account. would you like to setup an account now? then if i hit setup it tries to connect but fails and prompts me to setup a wifi connection. but I’m already on a wifi connection. I’ve tried changing servers i i get this message every time. I’ve restarted me phone many times. At one point i found a post on a site that said to pick a server with 100 in it so i did that and was able to get the download and install prompt again but it would still fail at about 1/4 progress. so i though it might because i was rooted so i unrooted using root keeper but i could not use cheesecake so i tried the normal system update but then it said the update service was not available and to try again later. i re rooted my phone and tried cheesecake and got that same message i tried hitting the click to ctreate proper file in cheesecake and then i started getting the setup Motorola account message again. when i did the upgrade to 902 months back i had this same type of trouble but was able to find and download the 902 install and did it manually but i can't find a stock 905 download. but I’ve also never been able to use cheesecake at all can some one help were can i find and 905 i can download and install. and what am i doing wrong that cheesecake is not working right


----------



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm on. 902 stuck and have an issue downloading the update too. Looks like get stuck on update is being downloaded. Stays there for hour and hours nothing happens. Yes, I on wifi!! Same results.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## @dam (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm in your same boat rektech. About 30% into install it aborts. I havent had any success with the forever root/ cheesecake coding either. Like you, on .902, doing the manual install method was the only way it worked, but only after reverting back to stock. I'm hoping to not have to do that again.


----------

